# Komodo Ceramic Lamp Fixture -anyone use one?



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

Yesterday I went into my local pet shop and the only ceramic holder they had was this, I thought I was already using one but stupidly didn't look whilst in the shop and its totally different to the one I'm currently using. My question is, how do you guys connect it to the top of the viv? I've put mine up with a nail thing (plastic with one nail each side). Also, I brought a 150w spot bulb but it doesn't heat up the rest of the viv anywhere near as good as my 150w ceramic. I'm heating up a 3ft x 2ft x 1ft.
Any responce is helpful.
Thanks 
David.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

this video demonstrates a good way of attaching these lamp holders to a vivarium YouTube - Uni-Bracket - How to fit a spotlamp into a vivarium


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I just strap the wire up with some cabling tacks and let it hang down!


----------

